# Some new Kodak....



## JeanMichel83 (Jun 5, 2018)

*Hi,
Last Saturday I was in one of the most famous photographic exibitions near Paris (Bievres).

 I found a kodak "la petite" 


 

 

 

 pink, a brownie box in red and a vestpocket made by Kodak Canada and sold in London. 
I introduce them here after.
*
Jean Michel


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 5, 2018)

Fantastic stuff! Love that red Brownie, very hard to find that color in the states.


----------



## Dany (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello Jean Michel.
You are right. Bievres is the place to be every year in June to buy antic cameras.
Obviously, you did your best bying these very nice pièces of history.
The London shop you are mentionning seems to have developped a great activity at the time .
I have in my collection a folding plate camera bought in Portobello during the seventies which shows the name of the shop Inside the leather case.


----------

